# Old Mac Boots?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I like Cavello boots. I've used them when my horse throws a shoe. Even in sucking mud, they stay on.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I do.. I use Boa's on my QH as he has narrow feet and they fit him well. Bought a pair of Cavallo simple boots but for some reason the sizing is way off and I don't have a horse they fit.. I also have the old easyboots and don't use them unless I have to. lol Go to the easycare site and you will find an area where they help you figure out which boots are best for your horse.


----------

